# Internships in the USA



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!
I am a recent graduate who is interested in taking up an internship in the USA for around 12-18 months. I'm having problems trying to find a suitable website which will aid my problem. I am 24 years old from the UK and very keen on doing an internship.
Is there anyone who can please suggest any good websites that deal with this matter? any help from anybody is much appreciated. Thank You!!

Steve


----------



## hanniepops (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi I did what you want to do and used CICD as my sponsorship company

The other sponsorship companies I know of are:
Intrax career training 
CIEE

I worked for a company called Intermountain Staffing Resources as a HR intern in Utah, but it depends on what your degree is in as to what type of internships you can apply for.
There are often jobs listed on the sponsorship websites I have listed above. If you google them you should get their web addresses.

Good luck


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

hanniepops said:


> Hi I did what you want to do and used CICD as my sponsorship company
> 
> The other sponsorship companies I know of are:
> Intrax career training
> ...


Thanks for these companies you have gave me...very nice!!! I've tried so many different Internship companies from google and I've always emailled a few people to but most of them keep knocking me down. They keep telling me i cant do it because you must have graduated within 12 months..i only graduated like 10 months ago so im confused. I have a combined degree in computing with business and graduated from the university of hertfordshire, UK in november 2007. I really want to work in the US and my only chance is to do an internship or have at least like 5 yrs working experience in a position that is not highly needed in the US. Or I could do a Work and Travel like BUNAC....but im seeking a more career based learning. I'm having problems so far and it doesn't look good :-(


----------



## hanniepops (Aug 21, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Thanks for these companies you have gave me...very nice!!! I've tried so many different Internship companies from google and I've always emailled a few people to but most of them keep knocking me down. They keep telling me i cant do it because you must have graduated within 12 months..i only graduated like 10 months ago so im confused. I have a combined degree in computing with business and graduated from the university of hertfordshire, UK in november 2007. I really want to work in the US and my only chance is to do an internship or have at least like 5 yrs working experience in a position that is not highly needed in the US. Or I could do a Work and Travel like BUNAC....but im seeking a more career based learning. I'm having problems so far and it doesn't look good :-(


Well I was meant to go on my internship as part of my degree but I didn't as I had problems at home and couldnt move abroad I ended up doing it a year after I graduated, but I had already been accepted they just postponed it. All I can say is try the company I worked for as they do have an IT department and business is quite a broad subject, can fit into finance, marketing and HR I'm sure. The HR Manager is called Dave Palmer his number is 001 (801) 299-6300 or email [email protected]. Also there is a company called Mercer who are international and offer internships in the USA for business graduates, you could try them too their address is Mercer: Consulting. Outsourcing. Investments.. Hope this helps


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

hanniepops said:


> Well I was meant to go on my internship as part of my degree but I didn't as I had problems at home and couldnt move abroad I ended up doing it a year after I graduated, but I had already been accepted they just postponed it. All I can say is try the company I worked for as they do have an IT department and business is quite a broad subject, can fit into finance, marketing and HR I'm sure. The HR Manager is called Dave Palmer his number is 001 (801) 299-6300 or email [email protected]. Also there is a company called Mercer who are international and offer internships in the USA for business graduates, you could try them too their address is Mercer: Consulting. Outsourcing. Investments.. Hope this helps


Thank you so much you have been so helpful!! I will email this dave guy and check out the company Mercer. By the way are you from the UK and how old are you?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Thanks for these companies you have gave me...very nice!!! I've tried so many different Internship companies from google and I've always emailled a few people to but most of them keep knocking me down. They keep telling me i cant do it because you must have graduated within 12 months..i only graduated like 10 months ago so im confused. I have a combined degree in computing with business and graduated from the university of hertfordshire, UK in november 2007. I really want to work in the US and my only chance is to do an internship or have at least like 5 yrs working experience in a position that is not highly needed in the US. Or I could do a Work and Travel like BUNAC....but im seeking a more career based learning. I'm having problems so far and it doesn't look good :-(


You should get your ducks in a row!
Why would "five years working in a position that is not hightly needed in the US" be beneficial to your plan to work in the US?
Your degree is nothing unusual - not much of an incentive for an employer to sponsor an internship.
What have you done since November 2007? This is a red flag on your resume.
Without getting personal - do you write your applications in the same English you are using here?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

twostep said:


> You should get your ducks in a row!
> Why would "five years working in a position that is not hightly needed in the US" be beneficial to your plan to work in the US?
> Your degree is nothing unusual - not much of an incentive for an employer to sponsor an internship.
> What have you done since November 2007? This is a red flag on your resume.
> Without getting personal - do you write your applications in the same English you are using here?


NO if you must know. I was rushing through the message. Is there anything else you want to know about my personal life.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am not interested in your personal life.
Read your posts. Read how you answer questions. Looking at it from a recruiting standpoint - this is one of your problems.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

twostep said:


> I am not interested in your personal life.
> Read your posts. Read how you answer questions. Looking at it from a recruiting standpoint - this is one of your problems.


Well thank you for correcting me twostep expat. But I have all the information I need now from a particular person. I will fulfil my dream of doing an internship and don't need people knocking me down. But thank you for your honest opinion....I really needed that!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Cool is guys and gals. Please!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Cool is guys and gals. Please!


I'm fine don't worry. It's just some people are annoying and whatever you put down on here they seem to say NO you can do this or sorry its not possible...lol!!! Anyway i'm fine with that person "twostep" who voicing her or his opinion but why knock me when i'm trying to explain my situation. Besides what makes that twostep a SENIOR EXPAT?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> I'm fine don't worry. It's just some people are annoying and whatever you put down on here they seem to say NO you can do this or sorry its not possible...lol!!! Anyway i'm fine with that person "twostep" who voicing her or his opinion but why knock me when i'm trying to explain my situation. Besides what makes that twostep a SENIOR EXPAT?


Fat - cool as cool can be down South during Indian Summer.
Typos, grammatical errors and coloquial verbiage - this does not bring you past go.
Will 25 years and three continents do as qualification:>)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!

To answer the questions:
The designation of your expat status is related to your post count and generated by the software. 
Your credibility is in the eye of the observer.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Besides, twostep, I don't think need has anything much to do with internships as they are generally short term positons designed only to give people work experience.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

synthia said:


> Besides, twostep, I don't think need has anything much to do with internships as they are generally short term positons designed only to give people work experience.


I wanted the poster read what he/she writes. How does experience in a job not needed in the US help to get a visa? It would be interesting to read one of the applications.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

hey guys its me again...i've got an internship offer i'm considering in Atlanta, Georgia. I just need to find out what Georgia is like as a city and what it has to offer. Any information is much appreciated!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Atlanta is the city, Georgia is the state. Atlanta is a big city with sprawling suburbs and horrible traffic. It's in the south, and some think it is one of the most dynamic cities in the south and a great place to live. It has several universities and major research hospitals. I don't like it, but most of my contact has been with the airport (it's the hub for Delta airlines). It is very hot in the summer, but does have a winter, sometimes with snow.

Hopefully someone who lives there can give you some information.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

synthia said:


> Atlanta is the city, Georgia is the state. Atlanta is a big city with sprawling suburbs and horrible traffic. It's in the south, and some think it is one of the most dynamic cities in the south and a great place to live. It has several universities and major research hospitals. I don't like it, but most of my contact has been with the airport (it's the hub for Delta airlines). It is very hot in the summer, but does have a winter, sometimes with snow.
> 
> Hopefully someone who lives there can give you some information.


Sorry thats what I meant to say Atlanta as the city my bad!! Anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And I forgot...CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## J1wannabe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Question...*



ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys!
> I am a recent graduate who is interested in taking up an internship in the USA for around 12-18 months. I'm having problems trying to find a suitable website which will aid my problem. I am 24 years old from the UK and very keen on doing an internship.
> Is there anyone who can please suggest any good websites that deal with this matter? any help from anybody is much appreciated. Thank You!!
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve

I am from the UK and am also really hoping to complete an internship in the USA. 

I too have found it a really difficult process, I am 26 and have nearly 4 years experience in Marketing. I just wondered whether you have had any luck yet?

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

awesome! Atlanta is one of my favorite cities in the US. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

J1wannabe said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I am from the UK and am also really hoping to complete an internship in the USA.
> 
> ...


Hey man hows it going?

So far its not going to well but I thought I did have a offer from a employer in marketing to work in Boston but it turned out it was a dud. I've applied to a few internships on the monster.com website so at the moment i'm playing the waiting game. I would love do like a year to 18 months but we all know how incredible difficult it is to secure a working visa in the states. I think the best way to try google Internships programs in the USA and just take it from there....thats what i've been doing. Anyway how have you been getting on? anything serious yet?

Speak soon
Steve


----------



## J1wannabe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Steve. 
I'm sorry to hear about your internship in Boston - what went wrong?
Serously I have been researching and emailing companies and internship placement companies for about a year and a half now. I am currently with an internship placement company (well paid the admin fee) which doesn't seem to be delivering on it's promises. I have only had one interview in the 6 months i've been signed up for.
My dream is to live and work in the USA for a year and it's just seeming so difficult. I don't want to give up though.
Hope you manage to reap some reward from the Monster jobs you have applied for.
Sarah


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

J1wannabe said:


> Thanks for your reply Steve.
> I'm sorry to hear about your internship in Boston - what went wrong?
> Serously I have been researching and emailing companies and internship placement companies for about a year and a half now. I am currently with an internship placement company (well paid the admin fee) which doesn't seem to be delivering on it's promises. I have only had one interview in the 6 months i've been signed up for.
> My dream is to live and work in the USA for a year and it's just seeming so difficult. I don't want to give up though.
> ...


Hey Sarah!
For some reason I thought I was talking to a guy so I apologise lol. Well basically I had a phone interview with this woman in Boston talking about a marketing position she could offer me. We talked for like 20 minutes and we talked about the role and she told me I would expect another phone call but to my disapointment I haven't got a call till this day. We last spoke in October time and its now Jan. Thank god I haven't paid for any fees, which is a relief. So your currently on a internship placement now? is it in the UK? I take it it is. So do you have a University degree? I have a degree apparently they look for interns with at a degree level or someone who has 4 or 5 years od working experience. 

Anyway i'm great to hear that someone else has the same problem as me so we can both work together and assist each other out. Hope to hear from you soon

Steve


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Another problem is that internships are for students. In the US, they are sometimes unpaid. Asking for a marketing internship when you have four years under your belt already would seem very strange.

And beware of companies that say they can get you visas and jobs and sponsorships, especially if they imply they have influence with immigration. They don't.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And it just occurred to me that the woman you talked to in Boston may not be with the company any more, since jobs are disappearing like crazy.


----------



## hanniepops (Aug 21, 2008)

synthia said:


> And it just occurred to me that the woman you talked to in Boston may not be with the company any more, since jobs are disappearing like crazy.


As someone from the UK who has emigrated to the USA recently, I would highly recommend that you both hold off trying to get internships until the economy over here improves. I came over as an intern in 2006 when the economy was good and it was easy for me but now companies are letting go of people not hiring new ones on and large companies are going under left right and centre. The only companies that appear to thriving are in the healthcare and health insurance industries aswell as supermarkets such as Walmart, so maybe try them and if not I would rest for a while until things get better. 

Hope this helps
Hannah


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess she may have left her job because of the current ecomonic downturn and with everyone losing their jobs or being made redundant. Its very annoying because I thought this could be a great chance to work in the states but I guess i have to keep working away.

I'm even having problems trying to find work here in the UK and its so difficult at the moment. I guess my best bet in securing a move across the pond is to work for a company in the UK and get a transfer within the company over to the USA. Any more useful information on internships/programs in the USA would be great, cheers!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you get a job with a company that has offices in the US and might transfer you, you must work for them for a year before you will be eligible for a visa. Many companies only transfer high level executives, people with special skills, or their superstars that they are grooming to be high level executives.


----------



## J1wannabe (Jan 28, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey Sarah!
> For some reason I thought I was talking to a guy so I apologise lol. Well basically I had a phone interview with this woman in Boston talking about a marketing position she could offer me. We talked for like 20 minutes and we talked about the role and she told me I would expect another phone call but to my disapointment I haven't got a call till this day. We last spoke in October time and its now Jan. Thank god I haven't paid for any fees, which is a relief. So your currently on a internship placement now? is it in the UK? I take it it is. So do you have a University degree? I have a degree apparently they look for interns with at a degree level or someone who has 4 or 5 years od working experience.
> 
> Anyway i'm great to hear that someone else has the same problem as me so we can both work together and assist each other out. Hope to hear from you soon
> ...



Ha ha, thats ok!!
That is such a shame about that position in Boston, however reading posts since your message it seems that she may no longer work there. At least you didn't accept the internship, get over to the US and then find yourself losing the position whilst out there!
I am not on a placement in the US at the moment, I have signed up to a company that looks for internships placements and sets up interviews for you. However this is proving very slow and have only had one interview since June.
I do not have a degree, just my experience in Marketing and in Sales previous to that.
I would definately like to assist one another in finding something. I dont want to give up my ambition and would really like to experience working in the US for a year rather than just being a tourist. This seems like a good option although I just didn't realise it would be this difficult. Damn economy eh


----------

